# Favorite scene in a movie



## TomMazanec (Jan 1, 2021)

What little scene in a movie really caught your fancy? To start out I offer *The Dark Crystal.*
KIra saves Gen from a fall by holding him and slowing him down with her wings. Gen says "But I don't have wings.'. Kira replies "Of course not...you're a boy!".


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2021)

*Ben Hur  * 1959.   The Chariot Race.


----------



## TomMazanec (Jan 1, 2021)

BAYLOR:


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2021)

TomMazanec said:


> BAYLOR:



One of the greatest  movie scenes of all time.


----------



## nixie (Jan 1, 2021)

When Neville Longbottom kills the snake in the last Harry Potter film, thinking about it he had a few memorable moments in that film.


----------



## The Scribbling Man (Jan 1, 2021)

That chariot race in *Ben-Hur* is incredible.

I could name a million, but I love this scene from* Unforgiven*:


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Jan 1, 2021)

Steve McQueen jumping over the first fence in *The Great Escape. *I always hope that once he just does it. Of course he never makes it.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Vince W (Jan 14, 2021)

I don't think I could name an absolute favourite but the launch scene from Apollo 13 always gets me:





Then I always hold my breath during the reentry scene:


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 14, 2021)

Today it is this...


----------



## Ellizze (Jan 22, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> One of the greatest  movie scenes of all time.


True epic.


----------



## Ellizze (Jan 22, 2021)

Coin scene from _No Country for Old Men(2007) 





_


----------



## Ellizze (Jan 22, 2021)

All Work and No play from _The Shining_(1980) 






Chicken chase in _City of God_(2002)






Baptism scene in _There Will be Blood_(2007)


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 20, 2021)

Not a scene, but the end credits of Predators. Not a terrible film (and far better than the AvP franchise and rebooted The Predator movie) but the Long,Tall Sally soundtrack blaring out at the end of the movie is _inspired_ and made me laugh out loud.


----------



## farntfar (Feb 20, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> Today it is this...


Cab Calloway is magnificent, But Aretha is even better.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## therapist (Feb 21, 2021)

This gets my vote easily. Just such a perfect pay off for the film, finally gaining approval from evil teacher while his dad—who never thought much of the drumming—looks on in awe.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 21, 2021)

Hey therapist I actually really don't like the ending for whiplash. It's an amazing movie and I think it is a good ending but it could have been better.

The evil teacher, Fletcher, is conducting our drummer Andrew and I don't like that Andrew does everything he says. He is basically subservient to him. I would have liked to see him follow for a while and then break away from the conductor, and create his own musical piece that blew Fletcher out of the water. In the ending we have we see Andrew gain the recognition of his teacher (who we hate), but I think that at that point it's something he doesn't need.


----------



## The Scribbling Man (Feb 21, 2021)

Spoiler: Whiplash spoilers



^^ I think it's an excellent ending. I understand what your saying, but I don't think it's meant to be a "happy" turnout. He's got what he's wanted - but was it really worth it? And who has won in this situation? I don't think the film is trying to say this is the ideal outcome or condone his teacher's methods or approve of Andrew's life choices. It's presenting something bittersweet.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 21, 2021)

You're right I guess. It also reflects the real world more closely. However, I think I would have enjoyed it more if he proved himself without the need for Fletcher.

But I suppose it does create the debate that we're having right now which is another aspect.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Mar 2, 2021)

Joaquin purportedly fainted during this scene, because he was drawing on very powerful emotions.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## SashaMcallister (Mar 10, 2021)

The infamous red wedding.


----------



## dask (Mar 10, 2021)

Tuco running around Sad Hill Cemetery to Ennio Morricone's masterful music in *The Good, The Bad & The Ugly*.


----------

